# I do solemny swear....



## BikerBabe (Oct 6, 2010)

...that I *will* finish that /%/% 109 *before* I hit 2000 posts!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 6, 2010)

Is this the one you started last year???


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 6, 2010)

Yeah


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 6, 2010)

Go Maria, Go!!! Go Maria Go!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 6, 2010)

Go me! \o/  Ty VB.


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 6, 2010)

If you don't make it, just swear again $%@#!!


----------



## tail end charlie (Oct 6, 2010)

does it mean more building or less posting?


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm guessing more building.


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 6, 2010)

if you get really behind....i will make the sacrifice and fly over to help you. you see, my generousilty knows no bounds...


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 6, 2010)

Messy1 said:


> If you don't make it, just swear again $%@#!!



I'll keep that in mind.  



tail end charlie said:


> does it mean more building or less posting?



Prolly a bit of both. 



Messy1 said:


> I'm guessing more building.



I *might* just have to resort to building the %¤ kit.  



bobbysocks said:


> if you get really behind....i will make the sacrifice and fly over to help you. you see, my generousilty knows no bounds...



Awww thanks - I *do* believe that I'm able to handle things all by myself (...I wrote optimistically *giggle* ), but I sure do appreciate your kind offer.


----------



## mikewint (Oct 6, 2010)

bobby, your altruism fools no one, you're just hoping she answers the door like she did last time


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 6, 2010)

mikewint said:


> bobby, your altruism fools no one, you're just hoping she answers the door like she did last time



LMAO!!!


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 6, 2010)

I think Maria should pay a forfeit if her goal is not reached.


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 6, 2010)

Oooooh no mister Herman1rg! You're not getting _anywhere _with me about that!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2010)

This is not possible.


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 6, 2010)

Whut?


----------



## tail end charlie (Oct 6, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> I'll keep that in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BikerBabe this is obviously a cunning ploy to reduce posts and therefore put off building.


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 6, 2010)

Why of course - being female doesn't necessary mean being unable to count!   (j/k)


----------



## tail end charlie (Oct 6, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Why of course - being female doesn't necessary mean being unable to count!   (j/k)



I think youve already got it finished


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 6, 2010)

No I haven't. But this being october, there's a fair chance that the weather might get me working on the poor lil' 109.


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 6, 2010)

Have you got any pictures of the 109 Maria? You should post some.


----------



## tail end charlie (Oct 6, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> No I haven't. But this being october, there's a fair chance that the weather might get me working on the poor lil' 109.



well we (North England) are forecast fine weather this week and next so look for another excuse, not that excuses are ever hard to find, I do have a daughter


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 6, 2010)

I can't wait to see it finished!!!   But don't quit posting either. Like T-Bolt said, you could post photos of your progress.


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 6, 2010)

mikewint said:


> bobby, your altruism fools no one, you're just hoping she answers the door like she did last time



DANG!! I'm that transparent???


----------



## tail end charlie (Oct 6, 2010)

bobbysocks said:


> DANG!! I'm that transparent???



Bobby with that picture on your profile...you bet


----------



## mikewint (Oct 6, 2010)

and the spots of drool on your post were dead givaways. Now ask TEC about all his japanese cuties


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2010)

Where is this 109 Maria....?


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 9, 2010)

Right over there. *points w. [email protected] 109 on the dining room table*


----------



## tail end charlie (Oct 9, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Right over there. *points w. [email protected] 109 on the dining room table*



Just 101 posts to a credibility meltdown


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 9, 2010)

Correction: 99.


----------



## tail end charlie (Oct 9, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Correction: 99.



well youve got 98 posts to make a 109...you are losing ground badly


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Oct 12, 2010)

Ok, where are the pix? Perhaps if you put out some cookies the 109 modelling pixies will come out and get your kit started.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 12, 2010)

<David taps his watch to make sure it's working>


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2010)

Doesn't this lassie _always_ swear, eh? 





*Runs and hides!*


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 16, 2010)

*hollers at Jan*
You *************, ***********, **-****, ******-*******, ****-******** ***-**-*-*****!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 16, 2010)

Good lord, I'm having flash backs to my practice marriage!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey! That was uncalled for and I resent that remark! That was some foul language!!


----------



## mikewint (Oct 17, 2010)

Viking, you practiced at marriage? As my sainted father observed "A man without a woman is like a neck without a pain"


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 17, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Good lord, I'm having flash backs to my practice marriage!



*dryly* I wonder why. *cackles* 




Lucky13 said:


> Hey! That was uncalled for and I resent that remark! That was some foul language!!



No s***, Sherlock! 



mikewint said:


> Viking, you practiced at marriage? As my sainted father observed "A man without a woman is like a neck without a pain"



...and a woman without a man is like a fish without a bicycle!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 17, 2010)

mikewint said:


> Viking, you practiced at marriage? As my sainted father observed "A man without a woman is like a neck without a pain"



Yea, well I didn't have so much luck the first time around, so I only claim it was for practice. Your father was a wise wise man 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Say Maria, about those pictures........................


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 21, 2010)

Are we building yet?


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2010)

Yeah where are those pictures....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 23, 2010)

See....I was clean shaved when this thread started....now I have a full grown beard! Oh, yeah......about those pics...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 23, 2010)

Sure is quiet.............


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 23, 2010)

All is quiet on the western front, eh?...shush, you lot! I'm painting! Darned wheel wells!
*practises target shooting at the tumbleweed with her 1936 Merkel trap shotgun* *giggle*



Lucky13 said:


> See....I was clean shaved when this thread started....now I have a full grown beard! Oh, yeah......about those pics...



Braid it? That ought to keep you occupied for a couple of da...wee...yea...decad...occupied!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 23, 2010)

You call _that_ swearing.....so silly! *Points finger* Haa! Haa!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 23, 2010)

Still no photos. Hhhhmmmmmmm.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 24, 2010)

If there ever will be.....probably more on that BW...MB....WM...MBW...WBM....two wheeled contraption..


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 24, 2010)

Has anybody seen any picture of this "alleged" model?


----------



## Pong (Oct 24, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Has anybody seen any picture of this "alleged" model?



I was thinking of the same thing vB. Unless we don't have any photos of this Emil, I will continue _not_ to root for you to finish the model Maria.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Is this, perharps, just another one of those invisible stealth thingmajigs, like the one in a not completely unknown thread?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 24, 2010)

Hmm, I think you're onto something. She's building a stealth Bf 109!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 24, 2010)

If yoo zee Herr Messerschmitt....zis is huw it iz dun ja?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 24, 2010)

I am starting to believe that said 109 is still wrapped in cellophane and in the box, untouched.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 25, 2010)

I bet any money that this said '109, is still in the press at the factory......cooling down.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Oct 26, 2010)

Maybe she's working on finishing a bottle of 109 wine or beer or something?


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 26, 2010)

Shhhh!!! just ring the doorbell...trust me


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm to far away.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 26, 2010)

Hmm, let's see. She currently has 66 posts to go and at her average 3.7 posts per day, that gives her 18 days rounded off. That would put the date at Nov 13th.

We should start a betting pool!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 26, 2010)

Sounds good to me but we can't use money seeing as how I ain't got none.


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 27, 2010)

ok, you boys just dont get it! let me " 'splain" it to you... we pretend we are jehohah's wintnesses and ring her DOOR BELL!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 27, 2010)

What does the winner get besides the glory?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 27, 2010)

How about a helmet, that way when she kicks in the winner's door.......


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 27, 2010)

....and chase you with the frying pan you mean?


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Oct 28, 2010)

Now that would be quite a sight wouldn't it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2010)

Well....it just might!


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 29, 2010)

...o, the horror! *broad grin*
Anyway: I've just upped some photos in a new thread in the "Start to finish-builds"-section w. my first 109 so far.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 29, 2010)

SHE'S......................ALIVE!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 30, 2010)

And que the 'Luftwaffe march' from the BoB movie !!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 30, 2010)

Alright. 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6EpTmaruwU_

I must admit that I much prefer the original, official march of the Luftwaffe, of the two marches:
"Fliegermarsch" by Hermann Dostal, written in 1912 for the operetta "Der fliegende Rittmeister". 
Lyrics, "Fliegermarsch":
Kerzengrad steig ich zum Himmel, flieg’ ich zur Sonn’ direkt.
Unter mir auf das Gewimmel, da pfeif’ ich mit Respekt.
Wenn wir dann so oben schweben, mein Freund das ist ein Leben!
Da fühl ich mich wie ein junger Gott, Kreuz Himmeldonnerwetter sapperlot!

In der Luft gibt’s keine Räuber, kein Bezirksgericht,
und auch keine alten Weiber sieht man oben nicht.
Da oben gibt’s kein Hundefutter und keine Schwiegermutter.

In der Luft gibts keine Steuer, keine Kaution,
auch der Zins ist nicht so teuer, oben im Ballon.
Und kommt der Schneider mit der Rechnung
Fliegt man bitte ganz gemütlich ihm davon.

Freunderl, drum sei nicht dumm, drum drum drum, sei nicht dumm:
Komm und sei mein Passagier, fliege, fliege, flieg mit mir!
Droben, wo die Sterne stehn, wollen wir spazieren geh’n.

Schmeiß hin all Dein Gut und Geld, einen Fußtritt dieser Welt!
In der Luft, in der Luft fliegt der Paprika,
auf zum Himmel, Himmel, Himmel, Hipp Hurra!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TApHmRaVK1s_

I guess I'll be saving this one for my first Spitfire or Hurricane build, then... 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqpL6dEp5D8_

Together with this one:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUx3MU9iM6c_

Genießen, Leute!


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 26, 2010)

" I do solemny swear....
...that I *will* finish that /%/% 109 *before* I hit 2000 posts! "

Currently at 1985 posts, 15 to go


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 26, 2010)

14.
Busy putting decals on the 'bird. BBL.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 27, 2010)

...and then start on the next JG26 bird!


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 28, 2010)

Bikerbabe - posts 2,004

Finished?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 28, 2010)

I do believe she is!


----------

